
Textbeat: text music sequencer and midi shell with vim playback - zdw
https://github.com/flipcoder/textbeat
======
flipcoder
Thanks for posting this! Glad to know people are interested in this idea as
well. I started this not too long ago so don't expect something like a text
DAW just yet, although that's the _eventual_ goal. There's a trello board link
in the readme if anyone is interested in where the project is headed.

